# SkipMode Initial 20 Channels



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

TiVo SkipMode Initial Channel List, Ordered as TiVo created the list:

ABC, 
CBS, 
NBC, 
Fox, 
AMC, 

Comedy Central, 
Discovery, 
TBS,
FX, 
TLC, 

History Channel, 
TNT, 
CW,
Food Network, 
USA, 

Bravo, 
ABC Fam
Sci-Fi, 
Lifetime, 
HGTV, 


************************************


Popup - SkipMode channels

SkipMode&#8482; channels.

The SkipMode feature is available on the top 20 most-watched networks and more channels will be added in the future. The shows that will be SkipMode-enabled are those that appear during the most common recording hours: seven days a week, between the hours of 4:00 pm and midnight (12:30 am for late night talk shows airing on ABC, NBC and CBS). Recorded shows with the SkipMode feature appear in your MyShows lists with a SKIP icon.

SkipMode feature is only available after a show has aired and is not available for all recorded shows or for local news and sports.

TiVo, the TiVo logo, the TiVo silhouette logo, TiVo BOLT, and SkipMode are trademarks or registered trademarks of TiVo Inc. or its subsidiaries worldwide.



************************************


Alphabetical channel List:

ABC,

ABC Fam,

AMC,

Bravo, 

CBS, 



Comedy Central, 

CW, 

Discovery, 

Food Network, 

Fox, 



FX, 

HGTV, 

History Channel, 

Lifetime, 

NBC, 



Sci-Fi, 

TBS,

TLC, 

TNT, 

USA, 



TiVo has indicated that these 20 channels would be the start of SkipMode.

MORE CHANNELS WILL BE ADDED IN THE FUTURE.

I AM STILL WAITING FOR SKIPMODE.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

zerdian1 said:


> TiVo SkipMode Initial Channel List, Ordered as TiVo created the list:
> 
> ABC,
> CBS,
> ...


As TiVo is staying alive because of deals with MVPDs - and now TiVo is skipping commercials, WHICH WOULD INCLUDE THOSE MVPD OWN COMMERCIAL SLOTS, one wonders if this has become a Hot Potato as it turned into for Dish.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Its no longer a legal issue, one benefit of being a follower on this technology. So, I would not expect the same level of issues and scrutiny.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

TiVo is a follower on commercial skipping technology.

ReplayTV did all the legal battles for many years and eventually, lost the company.

Dish has been using Hopper for four years now with no problem.
But they delayed commercial skip option until the next day and statistically, only 15% used it. 
it was only on the 4 network channels and only during prime time, 8PM to 11PM on ABC, CBS, NBC & Fox. Sunday it is 7PM to 11PM.

TiVo is making commercial skip on 20 channels from 4PM to Midnight right after the shows are recorded. 
I BELIEVE THE PERCENTAGE OF USERS WILL BE MUCH HIGHER USING TIVO COMMERCIAL SKIP FEATURE THAN THE DISH HOPPER HOP.

ALSO NOTE THAT TIVO JUST RELEASED THEIR WINTER UPDATE FEATURES AND THEY INCLUDED QUICKMODE, NEW CANNEL LOGOS, etc.
THE NEW WINTER UPDATE LIST DOES NOT INCLUDE SKIPMODE.



SomeRandomIdiot said:


> As TiVo is staying alive because of deals with MVPDs - and now TiVo is skipping commercials, WHICH WOULD INCLUDE THOSE MVPD OWN COMMERCIAL SLOTS, one wonders if this has become a Hot Potato as it turned into for Dish.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

zerdian1 said:


> ALSO NOTE THAT TIVO JUST RELEASED THEIR WINTER UPDATE FEATURES AND THEY INCLUDED QUICKMODE, NEW CANNEL LOGOS, etc.
> THE NEW WINTER UPDATE LIST DOES NOT INCLUDE SKIPMODE.


From Margret



> 20.5.6 Release Notes (Roamio)
> 
> - TiVo Roamio boxes (and their connected TiVo Mini boxes) IN SELECT MARKETS (currently San Francisco and Chicago) will receive SkipMode. (SkipMode is already available on TiVo BOLT and their connected TiVo Mini boxes in all markets.) When shows are marked with the SKIP icon, SkipMode allows users to quickly resume their show during a commercial break by pressing the D button or CHAN UP.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Why is this a thread? We've known there were only 20 channels, and which channels they were, since the Bolt was released 3 months ago.


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Agreed. But zerdian1 likes to hear himself talk. We make allowances for retired Florida residents.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

zerdian1 said:


> Dish has been using Hopper for four years now with no problem.
> But they delayed commercial skip option until the next day and statistically, only 15% used it.
> it was only on the 4 network channels and only during prime time, 8PM to 11PM on ABC, CBS, NBC & Fox. Sunday it is 7PM to 11PM.


Actually, you say "no problem". But I seem to remember there IS a problem. Isn't the hopper autoskip functionality limited on some networks? I seem to remember ABC (Disney) is the one.. That after threatening DISH, DISH semi-lobotomized the autohop functionality for some networks??


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

HOP was NOT on 100% of primetime shows the next day, but most of the shows from 8 to 11PM on CBS, ABC NBC and Fox.



mattack said:


> Actually, you say "no problem". But I seem to remember there IS a problem. Isn't the hopper autoskip functionality limited on some networks? I seem to remember ABC (Disney) is the one.. That after threatening DISH, DISH semi-lobotomized the autohop functionality for some networks??


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

zerdian1 said:


> HOP was not on 100% of primetime shows the next day, but most of the shows from 8 to 11PM on CBS, ABC NBC and Fox.


OK, from wikipedia:
As a condition of the new deal, Dish Network agreed to disable the ability to use AutoHop on ABC programming within 72 hours of its original airing.[32][13] In December 2014, Dish Network reached a similar new carriage deal with CBS, restricting the use of AutoHop on CBS programming for seven days after its original airing.[12]

Those seem like VERY serious limitations to me. Yes, I admit I am a video hoarder. But I *DO* and have gone back and watched year(s) old programming. One of the recent ones is that I watched the previous season of "The Taste" over Xmas break.. almost one year after it aired. (QuickMode was great!) I'm also watching last year's American idol with Quickmode.. (can you see a pattern? Yeah, I tend to bank up filler/reality shows that are entertaining but have a lot of fluff.)

So having AutoHop only in a VERY short window would be a pain. The next-day limitation was reasonable IMHO. But then STOPPING AutoHop later seems very bad.


----------



## twalsh22 (Aug 28, 2015)

AutoHop is NOT disabled after a certain amount of time. On channels owned by ABC network AutoHop is disabled for only the first 72 hours then continues to work. For CBS channels it is disabled for only the first seven days then continues to work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I believe they agreed to adhere to the C3/C7 rules that VOD adheres to. Basically they agreed not to enable autohop until after the window networks use to calculate ratings.


----------



## jlanzy (Sep 17, 2007)

Is there any information on which regions are getting skipmode and when?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

jlanzy said:


> Is there any information on which regions are getting skipmode and when?


No announcements if or when it will be rolled out to all Roamio users.


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

DISH HOPPER PRIMETIME shows are only saved for one week to 8 days.
THE CBS's ONE WEEK POSTPONEMENT WOULD MAKE COMMERCIAL SKIPPING NOT WORTHWHILE FOR ALL DISH VIEWERS.
IT IS ALSO TRUE THAT ABC's 3 DAYS WOULD MAKE IT NOT WORTHWHILE FOR MOST VIEWERS. 
Only PRIMETIME shows had the AUTOHOP feature.
so unless you ALSO SAVED THE PRIMETIME SHOWS A SECOND TIME the PRIMETIME shows, you would not see the shows that skipped commercials, if the comments are true.
As a DISH HOPPER owner, I did NOT notice mass skipping of AUTOHOP feature.
I saw the commercials skipped on most of my PRIMETIME shows.
Lately, I have mostly watched my TiVo Comcast shows and watching my Dish Hopper shows much less.

Since my TiVo system is on Comcast cable, it works much more frequently than my Dish Hopper Satellite System does in areas of high storms.
We live on an island off the SouthEast Florida Coast and have rain and thunderstorms almost every late afternoon for many months each year.
Cable outages do occur, but much less frequently than storms, which knock out my Satellite system.
The cable system was a backup to my Satellite system and it now is becoming my system of choice.
Expect my Satellite system to be dropped in the next few years.
most dependent of if we sell our home up north with is a satellite system but can easily utilize cable and has cable already for internet.

I CAN ONLY WAIT FOR THE TIVO SKIPMODE TO GET TO MY 5 ROAMIOS.
I have 20.5.6 and have QuickMode and the New Channel Logos and love them.

It is possible that TiVo is having LEGAL problems (and not Technical Problems) on commercial skipping when they tried to roll it out to Roamios in SF & CHI.
The BOLTs were a very small portion of the market, so it may not have been much of a threat.
The ROAMIOs are a much larger part of the market and may be considered an active threat.



mattack said:


> OK, from wikipedia:
> As a condition of the new deal, Dish Network agreed to disable the ability to use AutoHop on ABC programming within 72 hours of its original airing.[32][13] In December 2014, Dish Network reached a similar new carriage deal with CBS, restricting the use of AutoHop on CBS programming for seven days after its original airing.[12]
> 
> Those seem like VERY serious limitations to me. Yes, I admit I am a video hoarder. But I *DO* and have gone back and watched year(s) old programming. One of the recent ones is that I watched the previous season of "The Taste" over Xmas break.. almost one year after it aired. (QuickMode was great!) I'm also watching last year's American idol with Quickmode.. (can you see a pattern? Yeah, I tend to bank up filler/reality shows that are entertaining but have a lot of fluff.)
> ...


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

zerdian1 said:


> DISH HOPPER PRIMETIME shows are only saved for one week to 8 days.


But you can still 'save' them "out" of that as separate programs, right? I thought even automatically (sort of like season passes/onepasses). I guess you no longer have commercial skip if you do that?


----------

